# Centro Histórico de Lima: Jirón Camaná y alrededores



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno aquí sigo con mi recorrido por el centro de Lima, y ahora para mostrarles una ruta que yo recomendaría, la del Jirón Camaná, esta calle en sus once cuadras tiene museos, Iglesias, Casonas Coloniales y modernos edificios en muy buen estado y que valen la pena ser visitados, el recorrido sería desde la Plaza Chabuca hasta la Plaza Francia, aunque la calle acaba justo frente al centro cívico, bueno sin más ni más empiezo, las fotos las tomé el año pasado por Octubre más o menos.

Bueno en la primera cuadra de este jirón encontramos dos importantes monumentos históricos, El correo Central...










...y la Iglesia y Convento de Santo Domingo





































Esquinas de los jirones Conde de Superunda y Camaná, un rincón para mi gusto muy hermoso y que sin duda lucía mejor con sus dos frondosos árboles que han sido podados.



















Fachada del edificio del correo que da para Superunda










Del Pasaje Santa Rosa hacia el Jirón Camaná










Seguimos avanzando hacia el siguiente cruce con el jirón Callao



















Del jiron Callao hacia Camaná, en la casona que se ve al fondo de color rosado funcionaba mi colegio hasta que nos mudamos a un moderno local cuadra y media más abajo.










Seguimos avanzando y llegamos al cruce con el jirón Ica donde se ubic una hermosa Iglesia, la de San Agustín, que hoy luce sin su torre principal.














































Del jirón Ica hacia Camaná y el convento a lado










San Agustín de noche, comprobe que mi cámara se atreve a sacar fotos de noche jaja, algo es algo.



















Casi al frente de la cara lateral de la Iglesia se ubica la antigua Casa Riva Agüero, hoy centro cultural de la Universdiad CAtólica, de Lima.



















Seguimos avanzando y llegamos al cruce con el jirón huancavelica.



















Del cruce mirando hacia el jirón huancavelica



















La portada de esta casa me gusta mucho, lástima que no le tome fotos al detalle.










Seguimos avanzando y llegamos al cruce con la avenida Emancipación, pasando esta avenida se encuentran modernos edificios muy bonitos.










El primer edificio es el Ministerio de la mujer, le sigue el edificio de Atento y luego uno donde se ubica una oficina de Nextel.










Luego continúo con más fotos


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Muy bonito, muy bonito todo! kay:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Wow q imponente esa iglesia, la mayoria de edificios se ve que necesitan refacción. Muy bonitas fotos bajopontino, no dejes de poner las q quedan.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, seguimos avanzando hasta el cruce con el jirón Moquegua y en plena esquina encontramos la pequeña iglesia de Jesus María, de fachada simple pero que en su interior conserva bellos retablos, me tomé la molestia de tomarle muchas fotos tanto por fuera como por dentro, aquí les va.




























Si notan, en lo alto hay dos esculturas de piedra bastante desgastadas que representan a dos monjes, siempre me llamaron la atención.










Ahora del interior



















Altar mayor










Altares laterales.




























Salimos de la Iglesia y seguimos caminando hacia el cruce con el jirón Ocoña, famoso por sus cambistas de dólares

En esta casona de color rojo funciona un local del Instituo de Inglés Peruano - Británico










Del jirón Camaná hacia Ocoña, en dirección a la Plaza San Martín.










Y al fin llegamos al cruce con la avenida La colmena.





































Sigamos avanzando, hacia el cruce con el jirón Quilca, estas últimas cuadras son muy bohemias, por la cantidad de bares y por ser punto de encuentro de charlatanes que se ponen a discutir de política y actualidad nacional.




























Llegamos al cruce con el jirón Quilca, un lugar especial para mi, estar aquí es toparse con todo tipo de personas, muchas de ellas un poco locas, por aquí se realizan conciertos de música subterránea, ademas de ser famoso por sus ferias de libro, los encuentras a muy buen precio y si sabes regatear te los puedes llevar hasta por la mitad de precio que si los compraras en cualquier librería de Miraflores, ¡ojo!, originales ah! además encuentras todo tipo de música, de cualquier género e interprete.

En plena esquina se encuentra el famosísimo Bar Queirolo, muy concurrido todos los días, excepto Domingo que no abre.










Al frente funcionaba una sede del centro cultural de noche, no sé por qué cerró.










Y este es el jirón Quilca yendo hacia la Plaza San Martín, esta calle está siendo remodelada, al parecer se está cambiando el adoquinado del piso.



















Ahora por el jirón Quilca pero yendo hacia la avenida Wilson










Aquí el famoso "Averno" centro cultural donde se realizan conciertos de rock, obras de teatro y otras actividades culturales, tienen que entrar es un lugar fuera de este planeta, es una casona antigua que no tiene piso en su interior, las vigas de madera parecen que fueran a colapsar, las paredes están rajadas y el olor a humedad es muy penetrante, imaginense ver un montaje teatral en este lugar, es simplemente alucinante, no pude sacarle fotos a su interior solo a la fachada.



















Bueno pues finalmente dejamos esta calle para seguir avanzando y dirigirnos hasta la Plaza Francia




























Bueno pues aquí termino, prometo traerle más fotos de esta calle, pues me faltó acabar el recorrido hasta plaza francia, y luego hasta el centro cívico, además quiero tomarle fotos a la calle Quilca ya refaccionada, espero les guste.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Bravo ! , si no fuera por bajopontino no veriamos fotos algunas del centro !! Grax


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Yo me pierdo con tantas calles... Cheere tu thread!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Que valiente para tomar esas fotos jejeje.
Muy buen trabajo Bajopontino!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, imposible perderse, pues es sólo una calle, sólo en los cruces tomaba fotos en otras direcciones, luego no resulta nada peligroso andar por allí, más bien al ser la principal vía que cruza el damero, es muy transitada y hay muchos negocios, no hay peligro, obviamente las fotos las tomé día domingo, pues día de semana imposible.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que lindas fotos...el Centro Histórico no está tan mal ah, hay cosas que deben mejorar, pero muchas avenidas lucen limpias y bien cuidadas. 

Espero que adoquinen todo Quilca, sería mostro!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bonito tour rimense, gracias por las fotos......


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhh que buenos recuerdos de bohemia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me encanta cuando tu càmara se atreve Bajopontino, tus threads son alucinantes. Me gustan demasiado.

Felicitaciones


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Indudablemente, Lima es una de las ciudades latinoamericanas con más construcciones de gran valor histórico y artístico. En una sola calle hemos visto un montón de bellezas.
Excelente, Bajopontino!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por sus comentarios, pronto completaré este thread y otro más, quiero que terminen de refaccionar la plazuela Elguera y la calle Quilca para tomarles fotos.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

buen trabajo bajo!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Pues en mi humilde opinion, esos edificios seudo modernos de los cincuentas o secentas de 8, 9 o más pisos, deben de desaparecer o convertirlos en viviendas para que realmente se revilitalize el centro de nuestra linda Lima.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

A estos edificios les deben de dar buen mantenimiento no? A los mas viejos claro.


----------

